
For the first time, N Korea openly threatens to use EMP, which changes the game - jaequery
http://m.torontosun.com/2017/09/03/north-korea-openly-threatens-emp-attack-for-the-first-time-changing-the-game
======
SyneRyder
This article appears to be an opinion piece, containing links back to the
author's book on Amazon. Not much to see here.

Similar discussion on this topic from yesterday, though not really any more
insightful:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15159919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15159919)

------
michaelmrose
Article is nonsense a high altitude detonation would in no way prevent
retaliation. After reading this i stopped wasting my time.

------
mtarnovan
The article summarized: "NK has EMP!!!1 Buy my book!"

------
jaequery
also remember, the US can not shoot down ICBMs.

what i fear most is that US initiates an attack on N korea and then when
things look bleak, the north retaliates with an icbm as the last resort.

i dont think we should corner them.

the powers at play seem tremendously dangerous, theres china, russia, iran.

~~~
pmiller2
Valid points, assuming NK has ICBMs. Being able to theoretically hit Japan is
one thing; being able to target SF, NYC, or DC is quite another.

